# Government won't release history of Canadian intelligence



## MarkOttawa (9 Aug 2010)

A post at _Unambiguously Ambidextrous_:

No intelligence
http://unambig.com/no-intelligence/

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## George Wallace (9 Aug 2010)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/95822/post-961819.html#msg961819


----------

